# Zweigstelle/Niederlasung=Bergstrasse



## ghostlector (11. Oktober 2004)

Gude
Wir suchen noch ein paar Leute die Lust haben unter der (Woche) oder am Wochenende mit uns zu BIKEN enduro /FR/tour!
frankenstein /melibokus! u.s.w.
MFG


----------



## rayc (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

schau einfach auf die Webseite www.melibokus-biker.de, falls Du dort keine passende Tour findest, stell selber eine ein.

Ciao
ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (12. Oktober 2004)

das ganze Funktioniert aber auch so recht gut.
Der Thread ist jetzt zumindest erstmal wieder übersichtlicher.


----------



## ghostlector (12. Oktober 2004)

@rayc
bist du der ray aus dem melibokus forum?
melibokus-biker  i`now bin dort auch mitglied seit mai 03 
danke


----------



## rayc (13. Oktober 2004)

ghostlector schrieb:
			
		

> @rayc
> bist du der ray aus dem melibokus forum?
> melibokus-biker  i`now bin dort auch mitglied seit mai 03
> danke



Ja, der bin ich 

Leider war hier im mtb-news-Forum ray schon vergeben 

Ich habe mal auf der Webseite nachgeschaut, Dein Alias lautet dort ghost und bist seit 29.5 dabei . Aber 'ne Tour biste noch nicht mitgefahren   
War bisher nichts passendes dabei ? Werde doch einfach selbst aktiv. 
Leider sind von den 290 angemeldeten Biker nur schätzungsweise 30-40 aktiv und Touren bieten nur etwa 5 Biker regelmässig an   

Grüsse
ray


----------



## ghostlector (17. Oktober 2004)

servus
mal gucken!
@BlumeW. 
na gabel schon bestellt ?


----------



## Blumenwiese (18. Oktober 2004)

nee... rahmen fehlt..  achja du hast die bike hier vergessen. ..


----------



## ghostlector (19. Oktober 2004)

a ja ist ok ich bekomme sie ja wieder!
korrektur die neue votec gabel GS6 ist eine FR gabel sie hat das ihnen leben einer marzocchi j   T !


----------



## ghostlector (23. Oktober 2004)

gude
wer hat lust und zeit zu biken morgen am SO


----------



## ghostlector (26. Oktober 2004)

@ bw und und und bla bla bla
also biken wir am we !!!?
frankenst. tan(n)enberg und meli und vielleicht auerbacher schloss!!!!???


----------



## ghostlector (26. Oktober 2004)

kopie primo

Kennenlernen...?

Da habe ich ein nettes Gespräch über´s Kennenlernen am Samstag abend gehört...stimmt´s Blumi?

Aber Ralph - das kannst Du vergessen. In Deinem Alter hast Du nicht mehr genug Reaktionsvermögen, um bergab an Blumi dranzubleiben.

eklären bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Oktober 2004)

kennenlernen. bezog sich auf die freundin von santa... 

und das mit dem dranbleiben. naja als ich unten ankam war das bullit hinter mir verschwunden..


----------



## visionthing (27. Oktober 2004)

Blume du Downhill Gott!

würde ja echt gerne m,al wieder Biken aber ich bin echt noch ziemlich angeschlagen von meinem doch etwas unnötigen und peinlichem crash von letzter Woche.
Mein Rücken hat irgendwie etwas abbekommen, fühl mich jedenfalls als ob ich nen Hexenschuss hätte und irgendwie ein bisschen alt.


----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Oktober 2004)

was ist denn passiert? klär uns auf. bzw mich. also ich hab vor am wochenede zu fahren.!!! sonst geh ich hier ein


----------



## visionthing (27. Oktober 2004)

naja ich wollte mitm bike zur FH düsen und fahre nichtsahnend auf nasser fahrbahn um die kurve und schwups sind beide Räder in der Luft und ich lieg im Matsch! Währe das im Gelände passiert hätte ich wohl aufgepasst und nix währ passiert!


----------



## ghostlector (27. Oktober 2004)

@ vis..
aber bis we bist fit oder ? 
lust auf winterpokal


----------



## ghostlector (4. November 2004)

@visio
was machen die knochen? alles ok!
@@bw 
ich habe grade gesehen das neue frameset ghost Nortshore ist das mod. 600 ist rot silber und mit der stance 120-150mm also mit der billig (sherman)  laut katalog 
mgf 
ghostL.
noch was framekit ist ohne nabe! die stenc ist mit steckachsen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (6. November 2004)

jo werd mal anfragen wegen evo2.
das mit ebay rahmen werd ich denk ich nit machen betreff garantie.
das mit dem neuen northshore wird bestimmt auf grund der farbe auch nix...
also evo, dual rt oder nach dem alten northshore schauen. Werd mal bei den bikeläden anfragen was die für den evo wollen und obs da ein framekit mit gabel gibt..

morgen biken.. wird schwer wegen wetter. es soll regnen. aber können uns trotzdem treffen und was machen. 

wollte gleich nochmal zum baumarkt düsen und wegen beleuchtung schauen. gehäuse...


----------



## ghostlector (6. November 2004)

s. web. regenrisiko nur 20% morgen


----------



## visionthing (9. November 2004)

sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe, bin mittlerweile wieder fit.
Leider hab ich zur Zeit echt viel um die Ohren und kaum zeit Freizeit deshalb sieht es mit Biken ziemlich schlecht aus.
adios


----------



## Blumenwiese (9. November 2004)

und ma was trinken gehen oder auf ner party zufäöllig treffen? schreib doch ma wo du anzutreffen bist.


----------



## visionthing (18. November 2004)

sorry das ich mich so lange nicht mehr gemeldet hab.

Ein Bierchen können wir gerne mal trinken gehn.

Am 02.12. ist Architektenparty im 603qm da bin ich auf jedenfall anzutreffen!


----------



## ghostlector (20. November 2004)

@ vision und......wer lust hat ?.....
hast du zeit morgen zu biken oder lust?


----------



## ghostlector (26. Dezember 2004)

biken am DI hat einer  zeit?


----------

